# 3 pt hitch raises slow



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, I am still tractor shopping..... I know..... "would you just buy a stinkin' tractor already?!?!?!?".
Anyway, looked at a Ford-NH yesterday and went to raise the 3pt hitch. Tractor engine was warm, but it was a cool day (45*) I raised 3 pt hitch and it raised/lowered smoothly, but slowly. I should have asked for an implement to hook up, but neglected to do so.

Could this be an indication of pump problems? IIRC, the raise/lower speed was set to "rabbit", so it should have raised faster than it did. I really like the tractor, priced right and great tires. Needs cosmetics, but this has me second guessing.....

Any advice?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

What model and what were your RPMs? At idle, most Fords I've had raise everything slowly until you kick the RPMs up a bit.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Were you raising it from inside a cab or were you outside raising it with a fender switch? On JD's the fender switch control operates much slower for safety precautions due to operator standing beside the 3 point which could have a unwieldly implement attached with potential hazards.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great questions. Ford 8340. Tractor was at idle. I was inside the cab. It does have the fender buttons, but they don't work.
I didn't start thinking it was a problem till I got on my Kubota at home. The 3pt zips up/down pretty quick.

Are these good tractors? 7.5L turbo engine. HUGE displacement for such a small (106 PTO) tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Always heard good things about them, don't personally know anyone with one now, 4 wheel drive?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. Cab & 4WD.
Would also like to know if front differential locks or is open diff.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Just rebuilt my 7700 used it on my Vermeer 1030 disc pro and had problem on lift speed. Per mechanic they raise slow compared to other brands. Not convinced bout that. Think maybe have a flow meter and pressure test on it? Martin


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 NH tractors and they raise slower than my JD tractors, think maybe there designed that way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Were you raising it from inside a cab or were you outside raising it with a fender switch? On JD's the fender switch control operates much slower for safety precautions due to operator standing beside the 3 point which could have a unwieldly implement attached with potential hazards.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not only that, but on our MF the fender buttons don't work unless the selector switch in the cab is in the nuetral position.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Great questions. Ford 8340. Tractor was at idle. I was inside the cab. It does have the fender buttons, but they don't work.
> I didn't start thinking it was a problem till I got on my Kubota at home. The 3pt zips up/down pretty quick.
> 
> Are these good tractors? 7.5L turbo engine. HUGE displacement for such a small (106 PTO) tractor.


It's a British tractor....My neighbor just sold his 8240 last month and a friend has a 7740. They're good tractors if they're maintained...like anything else. As far as I know there's no problem getting parts. Which tranny.....Syncro or Powershift? I looked at a '94 8340 last month at my NH dealer with 3K on the clock and the powershift....very clean tractor, but I thought it was a bit overpriced at $29,900. But then, I'm cheap.

My 7710 is slower on the 3pt than my JD but I never really notice it. The only things I put on the 3pt is a disc mower and a pasture renovator. Everything else hangs on the drawbar


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a powershift. $27,000. 4,000 hours. Runs & drives great. Tractor is pretty dry underneath. can't believe size of engine compared to small size of tractor.
Needs a rear stabilizer arm, radio is broken , mirrors are gone, top 3pt link is gone, interior is a little beat-up. high speed on wipers and 3 pt hitch fender buttons dont work. All tires are like-new Continentals. Has front fenders, rear cast rims and a full stack of weights. HVAC works great.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Adjustable stabilizer arm $24, Radio $150-$200, mirrors $100, Top Link $50, wipers and fender buttons are probably bad contacts. Those are all cosmetic. I'm not that familiar with the mechanics of the shuttle, push-button, two range powershift tranny but it's nice to work with and I've never heard anything bad about it.

This is the one I was looking at: http://www.wctused.com/100-horsepower/u04715/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, the parts prices I got from NH were much higher. Each mirror kit is $185. The rear stabilizer parts were close to $250. I agree on the radio, fender buttons, etc.

That unit you found in TX is a lot nicer than the one I'm looking at. I wish they would have included the price! I'm curious...shipping to me would be close to 2 grand.

On edit: The price is $29,900. Not bad, but with shipping I'd prolly be at $32,000


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I just replaced a mirror for $50 and put two adjustable stabilizers on for $24 each. BUT, I didn't get them from NH. They've had that tractor for a while but I don't know what they have in it.....they'll probably come down on it. Shipping would more likely be about $4K. I used to make a run to NJ and back and could do it in a day and a half. I've always picked up and hauled my own equipment so I just look at the base cost.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> I just replaced a mirror for $50 and put two adjustable stabilizers on for $24 each. BUT, I didn't get them from NH. They've had that tractor for a while but I don't know what they have in it.....they'll probably come down on it. Shipping would more likely be about $4K. I used to make a run to NJ and back and could do it in a day and a half. I've always picked up and hauled my own equipment so I just look at the base cost.


They want 30K, not a penny less. Nice tractor. One of my hay shipper guys will go get it for 2 grand. Looks like a 1500 mile trip.
Just ran into a guy that told me the transmissions in the Fords were problematic.....

Busy? Want to bring it to Philly?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a smaller MF that the developed a slow raising 3pt hitch. I talked to a guy that they used to be the local MF dealership and also had a Ford dealership before that . He told me to clean the hydraulic pickup screen in the transmission. The screen looked like it had a coating of snot. I don't see how the 3pt hitch worked at all. After cleaning the screen and changing the fluid, the 3pt hitch works fine. He also said Ford used a paper filter in the place of a screen and said it would deteriorate and pieces of the paper filter would come loose and cause damage to the hydraulic pump. I don't know about the newer NH tractors whether it would have a pickup screen or filter but it might be something to check out. Nothing in my owners manual showed to clean the pickup screen. Just drain and replace the hydraulic fluid. This was just my recent experience.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> OK, I am still tractor shopping..... I know..... "would you just buy a stinkin' tractor already?!?!?!?".


JD I can't speak for others but your search is like a great book you end up going to bed later than you should because you like it so much. I am learning more and more about different tractors from your questions and others responses. I am sure that had I known about HT back when I wouldn't have bought one or two of my previous purchases. MMartin


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> They want 30K, not a penny less. Nice tractor. One of my hay shipper guys will go get it for 2 grand. Looks like a 1500 mile trip.
> Just ran into a guy that told me the transmissions in the Fords were problematic.....
> 
> Busy? Want to bring it to Philly?


Yep, 1500-1600 miles or so...the guy willing to do it for $2K is a good deal. As much as I like some of the restaurants in your area (and a bit North of you), it's a long way to go for a meal and with my luck, they'd be closed when I got there. I'm surprised they won't bargain on it, but it is very clean tractor.

I've heard people have had problems with the dual-power tranny in the Fords but that was more in the high hours. My first 7710 had a 8 speed that was solid as a rock, the one I've got now has a dual-power with no issues.. Neighbors 8240 had dual power and almost 9K on it with no problems. The Funk powershift on the bigger tractors would wear out and need rebuilding at 8-10K but you can calibrate it and see how worn out it was before buying. They are good tractors but like everything else, it depends on how well they are maintained.

Kfred is right about the filters, I remember hearing the same thing. I just changed out the hydraulic fluid and there isn't a screen like there is on my JD. I change filters regularly and test the fluid when I change the oil though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know, it's kind of embarrassing. I think the problem is I'm so tight on budget that what i want really doesn't exist in the 30K price range.
I may have to "break the piggy bank" so to speak to get what I really want.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I know, it's kind of embarrassing. I think the problem is I'm so tight on budget that what i want really doesn't exist in the 30K price range.
> I may have to "break the piggy bank" so to speak to get what I really want.


Be patient.....I look at a heck of lot of equipment before I buy something. The most I ever pay for anything is when I need it right now.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh it's out there... it's just hiding from you! Good news is you have all winter to find the little bugger. Lol


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought an 8240 this spring at an auction in quebec for $24000 with 2800 hrs then drove it the 100 miles home! Only took 6 hrs. Its a great haying tractor. That engine is a very strong 106 hp. All i have done to it is replace an rear axel seal and calibrate the tranny. On my tractor u have to push the lever for the 3pt all the way down to the bottom position then the fender buttons will work. Good luck


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang Ben, I admire your ambition.....how many gallons of fuel did you burn getting home?

Regards, Mike


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess i burned less than 25 gallons. I figured that by the time i drove home got the semi hitched up then drove back to quebec, loaded it and drove home that would have at least taken 7 hrs and would have used 35 -40 gallons in the semi plus my wife reaction when i told her id be late for supper because i was driving my new tractor home from canada was priceless!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang.... 7 hours???
I was bellyachin about driving mine 1 hour.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD3430 you must be spoiled! We have 51 miles between our two fields farthest apart. We did switch to 25mph tractors though. lol Ray


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You got that right. I don't like driving any more than 5 miles between fields.


----------

